# cheshire strongman supplies



## big shrek

hi

has anybody ever used/dealt with cheshire strongman supplies on ebay? ive been looking at their stuff and whilst its very good on price i would like to know what their quality is like ie how do i know the things are balanced correctly like their hex bar etc

cheers


----------



## big shrek

Nobody?


----------



## petethepainter1

Hi

It has been a long time since I have been able to view the forum as I am snowed under with work i started and still run Cheshire strongman supplies

I have just seen your post from the end of November

I have been making the equipment for a good 18months now mainly for friends that ran gyms then I advertised some items on ebay in april and the business has gone from strength to strength.

i try and over engineer everything that we make so it lasts as i didn't get into this just to make a quick buck i have a big interest in the sport myself but can no longer train properly due to a back injury (racing motocross) so this is the next best thing making good quality equipment as affordable as i can.

please feel free to check out the feedback on ebay its growing every day and we are meeting a lot of big names in the sport and are working with these guys to make the equipment even better which is great.

any questions please feel free to ask

many thanks

pete


----------



## Kazza61

The stuff does look really good and about the best prices out there. Reckon I'll be ordering a hex bar myself very soon!


----------



## petethepainter1

Thank you and whenever your ready mate


----------

